# AMH results



## Butterfly-lost3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi There,

I am new to here. I joined as i have been TTC for 7.5 years with a MC in 2012 and found out a few weeks ago after a AMH blood test that my ovarian reserve is extremely low at 0.74. I was just wondering if anyone on here have been told this or know anyone who has and what this means? I am currently waiting for my GP to return from holiday so i can make an appointment and discuss this further with them but just wondered what advice may be out there from you guys.

xx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Wirral Butterfly

How  old are you? Do you know other hormone levels like your FSH? Do you know what scale your AMH was measured against (there are two scales - and my silly brain has forgotten them both). Do you know your AFC count? It's rough if you've been given results but no explanation. I felt v worried and upset when I got my results. 

Low AMH suggests low reserve so, put v crudely, you may not have many eggs left. I have this. There are threads on here about it, have you had a browse?  It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant. But it might mean that the eggs you have left are of lower quality and it might mean you don't respond to IVF stimulation drugs so well. There are supplements you can take to try and improve egg quality and doctors can try different IVF drug protocols to find the best one for you. If you are doing IVF, some CCGs will refuse you if you have a low AMH and some places will encourage you to consider donor eggs as your odds of getting pregnant would be higher this way. But low AMH doesn't mean you deffo can't get pregnant. 

What other tests have you and your partner had?


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Wirral Butterfly

Didn't want to read and run - I am no expert by any means - I think AMH is indication of your egg reserve. 
That's quite a low number you have. I only know this as I have just had my tests done again and mine came back at 0.7. This time last year it was 1.2 - which I was told was bad also. So I feel a bit like I am up S*** creek now!................. 

However I have been reassured by lots of lovely ladies on here that it is is only an indication - they can't tell for sure and there are plenty of miracle stories of ladies with the same numbers going on to conceive and that is what give me hope.

So wait and see what your GP says - I dare say you will get referred to your local fertility specialist -  don't think GP's seem to know an awful lot about it! 

I was given no hope by Liverpool Womens told donor eggs from my very first consultation and wasted a year hanging round for tests from them so am now self funding at The Lister in London. 

A bit of me thinks I should have challenged them telling me I would not get funding to try IVF despite us having no children and being in our early thirties my numbers are too bad (High FSH & Low AMH)  and in Liverpool entitled to two goes. However that just means more red tape and the months ticking by! Its' not been plain sailing by any stretch but at least they are prepared to give me a chance at the Lister - which is more than I can say for the womens who appear to cherry pick the best candidates so their figures aren't dragged down! 

As they say - it only takes one egg .............. Take care!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Wirral Butterfly

Check out the AMH thread on the Investirgations board - there's lots of info there. Ask if you have any other questions. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244827.0

My clinic was less interested in AMH and more interested in FSH.

KA xxx


----------



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Wirral Butterfly
Stay positive, there are so many stories on here of women who have low amh and have against all odds have been successful.

Lilliwilli - hope you don't mind me asking, how are you finding the Lister? A part of me wishes we'd used a clinic down in London but we were worried about the back and forth for appointments and how we'd manage not to mention the additional train fairs so we used a new clinic nearer to home (we live Nr Chester). 

I too have low amh, I think some consultants don't quite understand that for some couples their desire to get pregnant using their own eggs/sperm is so important to them and pushing the donor option doesn't help.  

We have just had a unsuccessful private cycle where we tried a short flare protocol but that was my worst response yet. Looks like we'll be trying for a natural miracle for a while until I can somehow find funds to try again - I'd like to try a natural/mild cycle at Create with IVM to see if that gives us more mature eggs and a better chance of having 2 embryo's to put back.

Good luck with your treatments ladies. xx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Tough Cookie

Sorry been awol from here for a few weeks! Been so busy with trips to magaluf and hen weekends in Glasgow.

So far I have found the Lister to be fine in respect of the travelling up and down. Its about to get more demanding as I just did my first injection this evening so they have said that I need to go back fro scans on Fri then Mon and then wed of next week - with possibility of Egg Collection on the 9Th! 

Lister is really easy to get to for me - just on the train from liverpool straight to Euston then on to Victoria line and 4 stops on the tube and then a walk along a road and you are there.

I ummed and aaaahhhed about going there because of the travelling - I mean it seems a bit outrageous to be travelling to London for treatment but then I thought to myself the difference between paying up here and down there isn't that great and I would rather go where they have had experience in treating women with my crappy numbers. Rather than the womens who were happy to tell me they wouldn't treat me for free ( wouldn't not couldn't) yet were happy to take my money if we paid with no experience of treating anyone like me! 

Don't get me wrong I felt like I was going to have a panic attack today on my way down - I think i was worried that the scan was going to be ok for us to start as my last scan in june didn't go quite to plan so I felt really anxious travelling. Plus I was on my own - didn't think there was much point in taking my husband - the train fare today was £145 return and will be the same on Friday! Its a lot of money in a few weeks! 

But I tell myself it will all be worth it  Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I totally agree Liverpool Women's are just not interested in tailoring treatment, you are just a number on a conveyor belt of treatment.  They did not even do my AMH for 10 months despite my paying privately:  I wasted more than year there and then really was too old for my own eggs to be successful.

Wirral Butterfly the only way to find out if you will respond is to give IVF a try and see how you respond but as Lilliwilli says go with a clinic who has some experience of low AMH and if you are indeed living on the Wirral do go local i.e avoid Liverpool Women's at all costs!
TCC x


----------

